# The Mourning Market June 13th Seattle, WA



## scourge999 (May 4, 2008)

Anyone in the Seattle area..........The Mourning Market is happening at Club Motor again! The Skull Shoppe will be vending with amazing show specials. Admission is free so come on down a cruse the floor and check out the coolest stuff from Dark Artists!

This Sunday the 13th
1950 1st Ave. S,
Seattle, WA

12-5pm

I am getting ready! This is my entry way floor, lol!


----------



## DarkLore (Jan 25, 2009)

Sounds like fun. Good luck. (Are you going to mold a right flippy flop or sell them as singles?)


----------



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

I like that skull that is staring at me in the lower right corner of the photo. Is it for sale?

Have fun Scourge!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Man, that's a lot of skulls! The pizza delivery guy must wonder what goes on in your house


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

I've always lived by the saying "you can never have too many skulls". I see you do too. Great looking skulls there.


----------



## scourge999 (May 4, 2008)

DarkLore said:


> Sounds like fun. Good luck. (Are you going to mold a right flippy flop or sell them as singles?)


OMG! Hahahahahahahaha.............Flip flop bomb!


----------

